# Imperial Guardsmen in Kilts



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, just like it says. In this case, my client did all of the converting involved here, I just did the painting. These are for the Blackwatch regiment in the forty-first milenium:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

pretty good man! The conversion work is ace! You did well on the plaid, I know it's NOT easy to paint as I've done it before myself!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

The blackwatch of 40k??
Does that mean they are shit on the battle field then?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

good stuff


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

These are looking good man, well, interesting


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

did he model under the kilts? 

Interesting minis and great paintjob as always, thanks for sharing :victory:


----------



## Parasyte (Feb 14, 2011)

They've got an interseting feel to them but it works.
Loving the hats.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

They're playing with a Praetorian guard force. In a Welsh regiment with English leadership, I'm guessing the Scotsmen here are veteran troopers.


----------

